# Granate's Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.1



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*No.1 Results:*
Trash
19th- Barenboim CSO

Decent
18th- Abbado WPO
17th- Tintner RNSO
16th- Chailly DSOB
15th- Jochum SKD
14th- Young HPO
13th- Gielen SWR SO
12th- Skrowaczewski RSOS (1p)
11th- Wand KRSO (2p)
10th- Sawallisch BSO
9th- Maazel SOdBR (3p)
8th- Abbado LFO

Good
7th- Venzago TS (4p)
6th- Haitink RCO (5p)

_5th_ (6p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.1 in C minor (1866 Linz Version)
*Cond. Georg Solti, CSO, Decca (1995)*

_In short terms, this is a Karajan recording without sounding slick. The Allegro starts normal, but from the Adagio this gets grander. The Finale also ticks the boxes._
*B*

_4th_ (7p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.1 in C minor (1935 Version Ed. Haas) (Live recording)
*Cond. Takashi Asahina, OPO, Jean Jean (1977/2000 Issue Edition)*

_Highly reccomendable live recording, and surprisingly intense sound without many differences in the balance. No weak spot._
*B*

_TOP3_ (8p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.1 in C minor (1955 Version Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Eugen Jochum, BPO, DG (1966/2016 Reissue Edition)*

_Back to the great references of Brucknerians: Jochum achieves here a bright sound, going higher than many others. Both the Allegro and Adagio are very well taken from the Nowak edition._
*B+*

_TOP2_ (9p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.1 in C minor (1955 Version Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert Blomstedt, LGO, Querstand (2013)*

_The high profile and neat sound of Blomstedt's Live performanc in Leipzig arrives in the Scherzo and lasts until the final applause. I was not amazed but this has quality._
*B+*

*TOP1* (10p)









*Bruckner*
Symphony No.1 in C minor (1955 Version Ed. Nowak)
*Cond. Herbert von Karajan, BPO, DG (1982)*

_Karajan's No.1 recording could be described both explosive and spectacular, reaching new highs with the Adagio's strings. A tour de force that only fails to surprise in the Scherzo and Finale._
*B+*


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Jochum/DG for me. Very exciting with excellent sonics, compared to Karajan mud.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Asahina is a great recording. He has a lovely way with Bruckner.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Listened to van Zweden/NRPO last night. Excellent performance, and SQ to match.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*After the Round-Up - No.1*

Trash
31st: Barenboim CSO

Decent
30th: Abbado WPO
29th: Tintner RNSO
*28th:* Paternostro WPR
27th: Chailly DSOB
*26th:* Lim KSO
*25th:* Rozhdestvensky URSS Vienna
*24th:* Inbal RSOF
23th: Jochum SKD
*22nd:* Asahina JSO JVC
*21st:* Barenboim BPO
20th: Young HPO
*19th:* Sieghart BOL
18th: Gielen SWR SO
*17th:* Barenboim SKB
16th: Skrowaczewski RSOS
*15th:* Masur GHO
14th: Wand KRSO
13th: Sawallisch BSO
*12th:* Janowski OSR *(1p)*
*11th:* Rozhdestvensky URSS Linz *(2p)*
10th: Maazel SOdBR (3p)
9th: Abbado LFO

Good
8th: Venzago TS (4p)
7th: Haitink RCO (5p)
*6th:* Neumann GHO

Highlights of the Round-up:









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Haas
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Kurt Masur
Sony Classics (1977/2004 Reissued Edition)*

_It may lose interest compared to other recordings but Masur starts pretty well in this set with a correct and balanced interpretation._
*C*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
*Marek Janowski
Pentatone (2011)*

_Janowski speeds many elements up but he never ends far from being cohesive, plus the sound quality allows features to show better._
*C+*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvensky
Venezia (1986/2009 Reissue Edition)*

_Brass seems to be the signature of these Bruckner recordings that provide an spectacular soundscape that still cannot escape from an amateurish feeling. I have mixed feelings._
*C+*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Haas
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
*Vaclav Neumann
Brilliant Classics (1965/2014 Reissue Edition)*

_Probably the recording quality needs to improve, but Neumann gets bold with the Bruckner sound._
*C+*

Sorry for the short comments, the more references I have from the same symphony the more I can judge and rate the recordings. *Rozhdestvensky* is for now rocketing in the first three symphonies although the sound mix can seem odd compared with the competition of other studio recordings.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Still no mention of Jochum/DG and Zweden.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sawallisch w. Bavarian State Orchestra (Munich). Recorded 1984.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

merlinus said:


> Still no mention of Jochum/DG and Zweden.


Granate was worn out after comparing so many different recordings.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*For Merlinus*



merlinus said:


> Still no mention of Jochum/DG and Zweden?


The Jochum recording was already third! Sorry for keeping it out from the new top (the top five remained the same as the first post).

_TOP3_ (8p)









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Eugen Jochum
Deutsche Grammophon (1966/2016 Reissue Edition)*

_Back to the great references of Brucknerians: Jochum achieves here a bright sound, going higher than many others. Both the Allegro and Adagio are very well taken from the Nowak edition._
*B+*

_TOP8_









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.1 in C minor*_
1877 Linz Version, Ed. Nowak
Radio Filharmonisch Orkest Hilversum
*Jaap van Zweden
Challenge Classics (2015)*

_Outstanding resonance in the four movements that match an already good performance. Great climaxes._
*C+*


----------

